# OEM GARDENWAY Troy Bilt 26 inch 2 stage snow blower parts manual needed



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello and good evening my fellow board members,

My younger brothers gave me thier 1995-1996 OEM GARDEN WAY TROY-BILT 10 horsepower 26 inch snow blower with the TECUMSEH 10 horse engine.

Model No. 42012
Serial No. 420120200359

They purchased a new to them MTD Troy-Bilt POLAR BLAST 45 inch snow clearing monster with the 4 tire set up from a fellow on the Maine/Vermont border take care of thier adjoining properties.

SO my new to me snow mule is home and I downloaded the owners manual; but I need (would like to have/its on my wish list) a parts manual. I have to go out to the TORO hospital and bring the S620 back home this week.

I guess better yet I would like to buy the shifter knob, and the chute direction knob for this beautiful OEM TROY-BILT/GARDENWAY snow blower right away.

Now all I need to do is lower the drift cutters and order armor skids and fix the recoil starter as they never replaced the starter rope and always used the 110 volt starter to fire it up. I need to get the starter rope handle from my brother.

I have a bunch of things to do to maintain it/bring it up to readiness as they never removed the wheels, the cross augers, gearbox, and impeller to coat the shafts with neversieze.

They never changed the oil(groan) so I will be changing the motor oil, gear oil and the spark plug.

I will be lining it with some Horn Plastics 1/8" thickness blue stripe slick sheet securing the slick sheet with elevator bolts and nuts to triple my casting distance and coating the open auger halves with Fluid Film in several coats.

The drive tire and the V belt for the impeller are also on the replacement parts list.

DONT WORRY my fellow Toro owners, my TORO S-620 and GTS 3000 CCR pups are staying here and will be barking at the newcomer.

leonz


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I found the folks at Parts Warehouse and they have a complete exploded parts diagram for the
OEM GARDEN WAY CORPORATION TROY-BILT 26 inch snow blower I was given.

Have any of you used the parts warehouse to buy parts???


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have found many of the parts lists for units on different parts web sites as you have done. Seems most manuals are hosted electronically, and sometimes you are able to download the pdf file for your own use on your PC.

Once you have a part number, you can do a Google search to find the best price, as well as shipping ... can vary a lot.

If I recall, I believe I have used them in the past, but it is not one of my go to sites for parts ... I usually use Amazon, eBay, etc..... kinda depends on the part you are looking for, and where and how much the cost and availability is.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

leonz said:


> Model No. 42012


Here's a link to the Shank's parts catalog for your 42012: Troy-Bilt 42012 10HP/26" SELF-PROPELLED (S/N 420120100101-420121199999) OEM Parts, Shank's Lawn Troy-Bilt


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks TABORA, 

We have some snow and high winds and the weather is supposed to be cold NOW compared to having a warming trend this weekend. Reminds me of the movie-the weatherman. At least I am not carrying around a bow and arrow like Kevin Costner did-I think he did anyway.


----------

